# 2 Golden Moms and Pups in TX Kill Shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=15189143 

www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=15189137 *

I got this late last night while Snobear was undergoing bloat surgery.
*Can someone **please email all of the TX Gold. Ret. Rescues
for these 2 Golden Ret. Moms and their puppies!!!!*



*Wise County Animal Shelter
Decatur, TX
940-627-7577 
[email protected] *

FIRST PIC IS OF
www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=15189137 [/B]

SECOND PIC IS OF

*www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=15189143*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRNT is already aware of them. Our intake coordinator has a good relationship with the ACO at that shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I am SO GLAD GRRNT is aware of both Moms and their pups and Hope they will be able to save them!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What sweethearts!
and how sad they are at a shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Hi! Do you know if GRRNT or another rescue can help these 2 moms and pups?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

awww, how sad!! I really a hope a rescue gets them so they can screen the new owners. I wonder where did they get a mom and pups? That doesn't seem like a thing that would end up in the pound!! I wonder if the pups are mixes?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Moms and puppies end up in shelters all the time, lots of them, it's scary how many.

The single female and the puppies were adopted out of the shelter, I picked up the mama dog for GRRNT yesterday.


----------

